# It's been 7 months....



## sportdan30 (Apr 18, 2012)

I haven't posted in while, primarily because I've been feeling much better and I've wanted to live a normal life without thinking of my past surgery and my thyroid cancer diagnosis.

Just to update everyone (I am 39), I had a thyroidectomy in March and was diagnosed with papillary cancer shortly thereafter. The cancer that was removed was only about 8mm. I did the radioactive iodine treatment and have been on 150 of Synthroid. My levels are very good according to my endicronologist. Truth be told, it took a good three to four months until I felt like myself. Lots of anxiety, low energy, and moody.

The main problem is that I've been experiencing intermittent pain in different regions in my neck over that last couple months. It's not always in the same place, but it tends to startle and worry me at the same time. The pain will last anywhere from a half a second to a few seconds. Sometimes it's near where I had the surgery, and then tonight it's three or four inches above the incision. Does this sound normal? Should I request a scan or is it too early?

A month ago, my endocrinologist tested my thyroid levels, but also had me do a thyroglobulin test. He wanted to reassure me that everything was ok because I think he still sensed a little anxiety and fear. The thyroglobulin test came back great, showing no signs of thyroid cancer tissue. Of course, he said that it's not a 100 percent accurate test. A body scan will be more telling. By the way, he administered the thyroglobulin test as a normal blood test. I didn't fast or stop my synthroid for any period of time. Is this normal?

Thank you for reading and offering your suggestions. It's nice to see some familiar names, and at the same time unfortunate to see new people posting (because it means they've had to endure the relatively unknown cancer that is thyroid cancer). Good luck everyone and stay positive.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroglobulin does have some limitations, particularly if you have antibodies to that test. But, it is a good marker if the antibodies are low. But you are right, the body scan is the gold standard.

I did not fast or skip my meds when I had my thyroglobulin drawn.

I have also heard that strange neck pains or pops are kind of par for the course for neck surgery. I didn't have any sharp pains, that I can remember, but did have a few popping type sensations.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sportdan30 said:


> I haven't posted in while, primarily because I've been feeling much better and I've wanted to live a normal life without thinking of my past surgery and my thyroid cancer diagnosis.
> 
> Just to update everyone (I am 39), I had a thyroidectomy in March and was diagnosed with papillary cancer shortly thereafter. The cancer that was removed was only about 8mm. I did the radioactive iodine treatment and have been on 150 of Synthroid. My levels are very good according to my endicronologist. Truth be told, it took a good three to four months until I felt like myself. Lots of anxiety, low energy, and moody.
> 
> ...


It's never too early if you are having these pains. Please do request a scan. This will put your mind at ease one way or the other and mine too!

Let us know. Pain is always a "sign" that something is not quite right.

Listen to your body and your instincts.


----------

